# Cost Of Living In Bahrain



## sarah123 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there,

My husband has been sent an email from an employer asking what his salary expectation is for the position of Warehouse Manager.
The problem is that we have no idea what the cost of living is.
Please could anyone help me with either of the following two:

The cost of living in Bahrain(e.g. 2/3 bed furnished apartment, car hire, groceries, clothes, independent school for a teenager)?

or

The average salary for a Warehouse Manager in Bahrain?

Thanks.


----------



## Chimborazo (Oct 10, 2012)

Haven't moved yet so I can't help much, but check out dubizzle.com for furnished apartments and cars. I think the site defaults to the UAE, so make sure you change the country before you search.


----------

